# How to Set up WIFI connection - BSNL ADSL broadband



## chetan.g (May 3, 2013)

Hello to all,

I need help and assistance in setting up WIFI at my office.

I have BSNL ADSL connection broadband . The modem which i currently use is ADSL2+ router  I ball Baton. (mode no: iB-LR6111A) . It is not a WIFI router .

So, I have found a good WIFI router (not brought yet) TP-LINK TL-WR720N 150 Mbps Wireless N Router.

Kindly let me know, is it possible to step by step WIFI connection from ADSL BSNL connection. If yes, Kindly guide me Step-By-Step process for setting up WIFI connection.

Note: I am using desktop computer (not laptops) in my office.

Please guide me.

Thanks and regards.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 3, 2013)

get ready to learn a lot.you first have to setup your modem in bridge mode(in this you connect to net by dialing connection from pc using username/password while in pppoe mode your username/password are stored in modem itself so you get connected to net by simply turning on the modem).after that you have to setup your wifi router in pppoe mode & you have to enter your bsnl username/password there.you also have to change the DHCP settings in modem & router.

btw if you can afford to spend ~900 more(tp-link products on flipkart are overpriced,try local market/other online shop) you can save yourself some time by getting this wifi adsl router which also has a better range:
TP-LINK TD-W8961ND 300Mbps ADSL2+ Wireless with ModemRouter - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com
TP-LINK DW8961 ADSL plus WIFI 300MBPS


----------



## kaps_s (Nov 5, 2016)

Dear super moderator,

I have the exact problem. Please help me step by step to connect iBall baton iB-LR6111A wired router to TP-LINK TL-WR720N 150 mbps wireless N router. Please reply asap.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 5, 2016)

Step 1. Set iball modem in bridge mode(just search google for bsnl modem bridge configuration,steps are similar for all modems) by directly connecting to PC.
Step 2. Set TPLink router connection type as pppoe & enter username & password of BSNL(again just read the pdf manual of router or simply search on google) after directly connecting to PC.Disable DHCP in lan settings of the modem if enabled.
Step 3. Connect lan wire from 1st/only lan port of iball modem to WAN port of TPLink router.

Create a new thread with any problems faced while doing above steps.


----------

